# GHRP-6 thoughts now its been out for a while ?



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Hi all, after me next show, in may im gonna come off for a fair while to prob try for a baby with the wife.

I ran ghrp-6 after my last show for 3 months, but had massive water rebound issues so prob didnt see the best of it.

So im gonna run eith gh or ghrp 6 while im off, never used gh only ghrp 6

so whats the thoughts on ghrp 6 now its been out for a while, ?

i gotta admit i got to my heaviest weight on it , and that was while i was off gear


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i thought it worked well and stim my apetite and kept me leanish during off season.

However i am now having my first run of synthetic growth and the 2 are not comparable IMO growth is much better.

I will have a run of ghrp6+mod grf next time and see if their is any comparison. I will still run ghrp6 in the off season tho


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

I like to run GH alongside the GHRP/GHRH and found it very effective.

I am going to run GHRP2 / Mod GRF & GH in my rebound and I think I may throw a little slin into the mix also:cool:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

StephenC said:


> I like to run GH alongside the GHRP/GHRH and found it very effective.
> 
> I* am going to run GHRP2 / Mod GRF & GH in my rebound and I think I may throw a little slin into the mix also*


x2 on this altho will be thru my rebound/pct


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

ghrp without cjc is utter rubbish heres some stats:



> In terms of What we get from it, it depends if you use them alone or separated. Basically you have two different peptides, one creates a pulse of HGH and the other amplifies it. They are synergistic, which means that the amount of HGH you get when you use them together is higher than if you use them separately. This may explain it better, if you use GHRP-6 at 1mcg/Kg and CJC-1295 (modified) at 1mcg/Kg, you'll have the following equivalent to injected synthetic HGH (medium values):
> 
> GHRP-6 alone: 1.4 - 1.8 iu
> 
> ...


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

MXD said:


> ghrp without cjc is utter rubbish heres some stats:


The details posted assume that you are using pharmacuetical grade peptides, from what I have read the generic chinese that most people are using (myself included) cant touch the pharma stuff in terms of purity and in turn strength.

Thats why I tend to use more than 100mcg of each peptide and add synthetic GH around 20mins after (apart from my pre bed dose).

Hilly, I may do the same re the PCT depending on how I do in my shows, assuming I'm ready in time:cursing:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

MXD said:


> ghrp without cjc is utter rubbish heres some stats:


cnt see how its rubbish by itself. If i get the lower end of 1.4 x 3 per day its 4.2iu of gh per day. average dose for some1 to run as far as i am aware and at a tenth of the cost.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

StephenC said:


> The details posted assume that you are using pharmacuetical grade peptides, from what I have read the generic chinese that most people are using (myself included) cant touch the pharma stuff in terms of purity and in turn strength.
> 
> Thats why I tend to use more than 100mcg of each peptide and add synthetic GH around 20mins after (apart from my pre bed dose).
> 
> ...


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Sorry lol abit rash there. What I meant was not rubbish just not comparable to with cjc..


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

MXD said:


> Sorry lol abit rash there. What I meant was not rubbish just not comparable to with cjc..


I new what ya meant 

problem for me when i added in the grf even at 50mcg x 3 poer day i gained 8lb of water in a week due to the amount of growth i was producing.

some may say this is a good thing but i would disagree as i have read larger doses of growth can cause sum nasty unwanted sides in the long run


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

hilly said:


> I may have to do some investigation, however I have just ordered a bundle to get me through my rebound:cursing:


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

MXD said:


> Sorry lol abit rash there. What I meant was not rubbish just not comparable to with cjc..


My reply wasnt a dig mate, hope it was taken that way

I knew what you meant to but I highly doubt I was getting 10-15iu from my peptides + 4 from my generic GH as that would put me at around 15-20iu per day:cool:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

OK

My real world experiences with GH, GHRP 6 and GHRH

*Gh *I find as I run as a lifestyle ie all the time, Basically I find I can eat quite a lot of sh1t food and not get fat

I also heal faster than normal

*GHRP 6 * whether it releases much natty GH or not, the hunger and appetite it creates for me is a god send

Just using 3 times a day (i use appetite more than GH release) so I shoot 300mcg at a time. I find this gives me a full feeling, and I get CTS mildly

Only other Time I have had CTS (numb hands and tingles etc etc) was when I was using the best pharma stuff around at 4iu about 10 tears ago, so it def produces quality GH

When I Add *GHRH* with *GHRP 6 *I find that it reduces the appetite craving a bit for some reason????

So if im not hungry I shoot GHRP 6 alone to increase appetite, if hungry anyway I shoot both

Been having really painfull hands of late, Not good in discomfort wise, But good in fact I must be overrun with GH

I love *GHRP 6*


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

I am using GHRP 6 with CJC DAC

Think I will start of with the negatives first day I injected 500mcg's GHRP 6 and 500mcg's of CJC DAC. I actually felt as though my head was pounding and there was a weird feeling in my brain.

I have definitly got leaner and put on size.

The appetite increasement is definitly there.

I feel fuller and less tired for some reason.

From the research that I have read I would do between 1mg and 2mg of CJC every 4 days without DAC even tho I have done with and I would start with a dose of 200mcg's of GHRP 3 times a day.

Im not saying this is what everyone should do just what I will do from now on.

Im in the first week of using it and have ordered more.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah I've noticed the less tiredness aswell.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

I use GHRP x 3 ED @ 300mcg each dosing..

Helps myself massively with appetite issues.

I get mild CTS - so I know it's working it's stuff

Also very full from it.

I top-up with Syn. GH too the same as Stephen.

GHRP Rules


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MXD said:


> ghrp without cjc is utter rubbish heres some stats:





MXD said:


> Sorry lol abit rash there. What I meant was not rubbish just not comparable to with cjc..


to be fair the amount of guys using genuine CJC is small....as most is GRF although in my opinion this is better.....

For me GHRP-2 is better than the 6 stronger and no issues with hunger cravings......when i used these peps with GH i ran them on alternate days and found this to be good.....

I thought i would use them during my prep but decided not to and just to run NutropinAQ GH although GH frag used at the right time is a nice addition....


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Just a thought about GHRP - since it stimulates release of GH from the pituitary at un-natural levels, is it possible that the pituitary could potentially 'run-out' of GH, or can it easily cope and simply produce more?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> Just a thought about GHRP - since it stimulates release of GH from the pituitary at un-natural levels, is it possible that the pituitary could potentially 'run-out' of GH, or can it easily cope and simply produce more?[/quote
> 
> there is a theory about this being possible but it hasnt been proven/looked into i believe


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

i've been using ghrp2 and notice a fair whack of water retention on it


----------



## powerhouse585 (Feb 23, 2009)

This Pedtide has had me through to injuries very nice, to what i would have thought would have taken months, i found with GHRP-6 it took weeks!!

Where as the same injury took months in the past.

Thumbs up from me on that front, and also the weight gain was way to much for a fighter so had to keep it around 200mcg per day.

Pwh.


----------



## powerhouse585 (Feb 23, 2009)

DB said:


> i've been using ghrp2 and notice a fair whack of water retention on it


Id say the same but levels out withing 2 weeks for myself, not taking any AAS also, this made me rethink my dose of GHRP-6 to 200mcg per day and this does me well.

Pwh.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

powerhouse585 said:


> This Pedtide has had me through to injuries very nice, to what i would have thought would have taken months, i found with GHRP-6 it took weeks!!
> 
> Where as the same injury took months in the past.
> 
> ...


It let me go all out HIT training for months without really picking up any injuries that lasted. when i stoped it in jan but kept the training up i seemed to pick up nocks very easily while trying to puish it at the same intensity and weight


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

4-6 weeks I plan on trying this, not sure what to expect mind you. Cost is low enough so fancy a flutter.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> 4-6 weeks I plan on trying this, not sure what to expect mind you. Cost is low enough so fancy a flutter.


You mean in 4-6 weeks or for mate?

I'd try and run it a bit longer than that if funds allow:thumbup1:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Well I could run for longer, but would prefer to spend money on some decent food in all honesty. Just not sure if its all its cracked up to be, GH would be the better option but not at the stage which warrants it use TBH.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> Well I could run for longer, but would prefer to spend money on some decent food in all honesty. Just not sure if its all its cracked up to be, GH would be the better option but not at the stage which warrants it use TBH.


Can't argue with you there mate, food is always top of the shopping list:thumbup1:

IMO I would still prefer to use any GH type peptide for an extended period to make the most of it but if the funds dont allow there's not a lot you can do


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Thing is, I could run it if it really is worth it. Problem is how much of it is hype and how much of it is actual concrete fact. People report good gains, but with all the other compounds in the mix, how much of it can be attributed to GHRP.

If it helped keep me lean alone during the rebound then it would most certainly be a worthwhile addition, its just seeing beyond the hype, if you follow my thinking?


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> Thing is, I could run it if it really is worth it. Problem is how much of it is hype and how much of it is actual concrete fact. People report good gains, but with all the other compounds in the mix, how much of it can be attributed to GHRP.
> 
> If it helped keep me lean alone during the rebound then it would most certainly be a worthwhile addition, its just seeing beyond the hype, if you follow my thinking?


I'm not sure about attributing gains to GHRP alone as I have always run it alongside GHRH and synthetic GH as from my reading this was the most effective way and I like to get most bang for my buck so to speak.

For a rebound, if it were me and my main aim was staying lean than I would defo use it (if you can ignore the initial water retention) and I think i'd use test, tren & winny alongside

For my own rebound after the show I'm thinking of test, npp & dbol with ghrp/ghrh and probably long acting slin, cant wait:cool:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ghrp kept me lean during rebound and when bulking


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Will just get 10vials of it and see how it pans out then.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Im starting this Monday, alongside some slin, test, tren and mast. Looking forward to eat


----------



## cheef (Dec 1, 2009)

i like this stuff ben using for a couple of weeks defo leaner fuller etc at 200mcg mornig and night altho missed a few shots in the am

one thing tho is i have amzing sleep for like 6-7 hours then wake up hungry as fook lol


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Goose said:


> Im starting this Monday, alongside some slin, test, tren and mast. Looking forward to eat


Add some oxy's and that's the best cycle i've ever done by a mile:cool:

However the sides were also pretty rough, ie nosebleeds, liver values and RBC getting rather messed up, every silver lining has a cloud:tongue:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

DB said:


> i've been using ghrp2 and notice a fair whack of water retention on it





powerhouse585 said:


> Id say the same but levels out withing 2 weeks for myself, not taking any AAS also, this made me rethink my dose of GHRP-6 to 200mcg per day and this does me well.
> 
> Pwh.


this makes sense as stronger than GHRP-6 and water retention is a side effect of high GH


----------



## dannyboy01 (Apr 9, 2008)

how's everyone mixing their ghrp-6? 3ml of bac?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

dannyboy01 said:


> how's everyone mixing their ghrp-6? 3ml of bac?


100iu/1ml per bottle of bac water so 2iu = 100mcg


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Can never get my head around the mixing, took me long enough with HCG!

So for a 5000mcg vial, how much bac water would you add, assuming you wanted shots of 200mcg?


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> Can never get my head around the mixing, took me long enough with HCG!
> 
> So for a 5000mcg vial, how much bac water would you add, assuming you wanted shots of 200mcg?


The amount of water doesnt really matter mate, just take it into account when doing your calcs.

5000mcg in 200mcg shots is 25 shots in a vial.

1ml into 25 shots is 4units on a slin pin

2ml into 25 shots is 8units " " etc etc

Hope i've worked that out right, me and low carbs dont mix well:tongue:


----------



## powerhouse585 (Feb 23, 2009)

mick_the_brick said:


> I use GHRP x 3 ED @ 300mcg each dosing..
> 
> Helps myself massively with appetite issues.
> 
> ...


V sound knowledge of experiance here.

Me myself have ran smaller doses for injury recovery at 300mcg per day split

Great flor bedtime sleep with weird dreams lol. always good when that happens and im talking to myself for some reason, strange.

Big thumbs up from me!!

Pwh


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i started using ghrp2 100mcg x 3 along with grf 100mcg x2 ed (mon-fri) start of this week,ran both ghrp6 and grf for about 3 months last year and was way impressed with it,injuries rapidly healed and body comp changed considerably


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

weeman said:


> i started using ghrp2 100mcg x 3 along with grf 100mcg x2 ed (mon-fri) start of this week,ran both ghrp6 and grf for about 3 months last year and was way impressed with it,injuries rapidly healed and body comp changed considerably


Thanks bri...i was waiting for a PM answer off you :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

pea head said:


> Thanks bri...i was waiting for a PM answer off you :lol: :lol:


mate i am a fkn spaz,i am really sorry lolol i totally forgot (yet again)


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Can never get my head around the mixing, took me long enough with HCG!
> 
> So for a 5000mcg vial, how much bac water would you add, assuming you wanted shots of 200mcg?


2.5ml, assuming its a 1ml barrell then every 0.1ml on the slin pin is 200mcg.


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

ares1 said:


> 2.5ml, assuming its a 1ml barrell then every 0.1ml on the slin pin is 200mcg.


Yes.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Man I feel out of the loop! I never heard of these products until recently and can't wait to get back and run it. Cyprus is very poor for anything bodybuilding related, INCLUDING SUPPLEMENTS, 80 euros for a tub of protein haha, thank god I am sponsored and have regular visitors!! I asked around about this product here and no-one has heard of it, including the apparent "in the loop guys" who sell a shot of test for 4 euros!! FFS!

I have always been tempted by GH but the cost / length of use was a bit of an issue so I look forward to seeing what this will do for me.. I will run it for a few months to bridge between cycles (as I wanna be fully recovered before next cycle) then run it alongside a cycle!


----------



## forddee (Nov 13, 2008)

I like the stuff very much and have made slow but good lean gains from it,I would look at it as part of a long term plan.

ie; 12 week Test then start G6 as a part of your PCT to help keep and make gains when off test ,for say 8-10 wek with IGF for the last 4weeks then back to Test again.

G6 could then be run in many other ways aswell but the above i find fits me very well making lean gain all year round.

I am not 100% how getting meds to you would work with laws and alike ?

But the price of G6 is a big plus over GH cost,i would use GH if the cost was low but its not.

Anyway good luck with you goals

Daz

PS

I have been and trained in Cyprus and got married out there aswell ,I love the place ,but the price of things have gone up loads in the last 14 years from when i first went there.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

forddee said:


> I like the stuff very much and have made slow but good lean gains from it,I would look at it as part of a long term plan.
> 
> ie; 12 week Test then start G6 as a part of your PCT to help keep and make gains when off test ,for say 8-10 wek with IGF for the last 4weeks then back to Test again.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the reply mate.

I'm moving back to England due to how expensive it is and how poorly paid I am.. The prices are rediculous.. For example, I sold mine and my girlfriends convertible Honda S200 GT 2003 reg for £8000 in England last year before we moved out here.. THEN saw a 1999 Reg one, Cat D write of for sale here for 17,000 Euros which at the time was like £17,000..

Then you have things like supplements, 80 euros for a tub of protein..

Gear is rediculous too but I understand price discussion is not permitted.

Regarding the laws, as I said I'm moving back so will be getting my Research meds when in the UK as I have a very good source. Cyprus is very strict on drug use, a priest had a pot of dbol and got fined 300euros. Quality.


----------



## forddee (Nov 13, 2008)

Good luck with the move and the new meds on your shopping list.

Daz


----------

